# Adaptador DVI a VGA - como lo construyo "Diagrama"



## yordeynisgh (Jun 18, 2012)

tengo una tarjeta de Vídeo NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT la cual tiene salida a DVI VGA y S-Video yo quiero conectar dos monitores VGA pero estoy buscando el pequeño adaptador pero no lo encuentro y creo que se puede hacer el adaptador.

busque en el buscador pero no encontré nada relacionado, si existe ya un post, redireccionarme al post

quien me lo puede postear.



P.D.: no subir URL fuera del Foro por favor:"No tengo internet; solo acceso a paginas telemáticas y no a todas". Gracias.


----------



## xavirom (Jun 18, 2012)

La salida VGA es analógica y la DVI es digital, dudo que exista un adaptador.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2012)

.





xavirom dijo:


> La salida VGA es analógica y la DVI es digital, dudo que exista un adaptador.


DVI tambien es análoga si tiene la letra A o la i ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
 

                                                                   .


----------



## yordeynisgh (Jun 18, 2012)

gracias..

esta es la que tengo DVI-I

es decir que tiene doble canal - la Digital y la Analógica

solo necesito la conexión de estos dos y se me ocurrirá algo por acá


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2012)

estos son los pin de salida de ficha DVD-I

Pin	Signal
1	T.M.D.S DATA 2-
2	T.M.D.S DATA 2+
3	T.M.D.S DATA 2/4 SHIELD
4	T.M.D.S DATA 4-
5	T.M.D.S DATA 4+
6	DDC CLOCK
7	DDC DATA
8	ANALOG VERT. SYNC
9	T.M.D.S DATA 1-
10	T.M.D.S DATA 1+
11	T.M.D.S DATA 1/3 SHIELD
12	T.M.D.S DATA 3-
13	T.M.D.S DATA 3+
14	+5V POWER
15	GND
16	HOT PLUG DETECT
17	T.M.D.S DATA 0-
18	T.M.D.S DATA 0+
19	T.M.D.S DATA 0/5 SHIELD
20	T.M.D.S DATA 5-
21	T.M.D.S DATA 5+
22	T.M.D.S CLOCK SHIELD
23	T.M.D.S CLOCK+
24	T.M.D.S CLOCK-
C1	ANALOG RED
C2	ANALOG GREEN
C3	ANALOG BLUE
C4	ANALOG HORZ SYNC
C5	ANALOG GROUND

*estos son los de vga *

VGA DDC2 connector pinout: Pin	 Name	 Dir	 Description
 1	 RED		 Red Video (75 ohm, 0.7 V p-p)
 2	 GREEN		 Green Video (75 ohm, 0.7 V p-p)
 3	 BLUE		 Blue Video (75 ohm, 0.7 V p-p)
 4	 RES	  	 RESERVED
 5	 GND		 Ground
 6	 RGND		 Red Ground
 7	 GGND		 Green Ground
 8	 BGND		 Blue Ground
 9	 KEY	 -	 Key (No pin) / Optional +5V output from graphics card
 10	 SGND		 Sync Ground
 11	 ID0		 Monitor ID Bit 0 (optional)
 12	 SDA		 I2C bidirectional data line 
 13	 HSYNC or CSYNC		 Horizontal Sync (or Composite Sync)
 14	 VSYNC		 Vertical Sync which works also as data clock
 15	 SCL		 I2C data clock in DDC2, Monitor ID3 in DDC1

datos de esta pajina, en una de esas podes entrar http://pinouts.ru/Video/dvi_pinout.shtml


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 18, 2012)

08) No coloques tu pregunta en el primer lugar que te aparezca, bus un tema similar a lo que estas consultando.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola.









Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Jun 20, 2012)

y como lo conecto el DVI al VGA, una pequeña imagen que me diga como conectarlos..





el-rey-julien dijo:


> datos de esta pajina, en una de esas podes entrar http://pinouts.ru/Video/dvi_pinout.shtml



negativo rey, no puedo trata de hace una imagen que tenga las conexiones...

Gracias por todo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 20, 2012)

ya tienes los datos ,solo resta ir conectando cables ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## yordeynisgh (Jun 20, 2012)

solo tengo que conectar los que están en el VGA a los analógicos del DVI horizontal vertical.


----------



## javier solano (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola.
yo tambien he estado buscando bastante el como hacer este tipo de adaptador. El problema es que necesito de DVI-D a VGA y me he encontrado con bastante informacion por la cual llegue a la conclusion de que no es posible hacerlo debido a que el conector DVI-D maneja señales unicamente digitales y VGA señales analogicas. El problema tampoco se resuelve retirando los 4 pines sobrantes del DVI-I ya que esos cuatro pines son los que llevan la señan analogica lo que permite que sea posible usar un adaptador a VGA. En todo caso la unca solucion es comprar un convertidor que incluya un circuito electronico que realice la conversion o adquirir un monitor compatible.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 25, 2012)

Yo tengo un adaptador como el de la animación en mi tarjeta para conectar mis dos monitores


----------



## nocta (Jul 25, 2012)

Yo también y va de 10 a un monitor VGA.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 26, 2012)

Ya que estamos lo pongo acá, alguien tiene esquemas de adaptadores vga a rca compuesto? o sino de algun dvi-xxx a compuesto... 
En fin necesito conectar una pc a un tv de 29 pulgadas para una consola arcade con mame sin que pierda mucha resolucion, ya me hice el cable de s-video a rca pero no estoy conforme... las letras pequeñas no se leen.


----------



## nocta (Jul 26, 2012)

Si ponés el adaptador de DVI a VGA y le conectás, en vez de un VGA macho, el que te divide la salida a Svideo?


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 26, 2012)

Es que eso es lo que no quiero hacer, se pierde definición cada vez que convertis


----------

